# Nightride Erlangen



## old_cube (14. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche Leute die Lust hätten in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten Abends noch ne Runde biken zu gehen.
Würde gerne mal sehen, mit welchen Lichtern der Rest so unterwegs ist und da mal n bisschen vergleichen.
Bezüglich Route oder Dauer der Ausfahrt hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Dauer sollte halt die Akkulaufzeit nicht überschreiten 

Über positive Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.

Grüße,

Michi


----------



## mistertom52070 (14. November 2011)

Wenns keine zu stressige Runde wird wär ich gern mal mit dabei.....fahre abends mal Kanal....würde gern mal ne Runde in Kalchreuth drehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_cube (14. November 2011)

Ich war jetzt einmal nachts im Meilwald meine Hausrunde drehen. Ist halt schon völlig anders als sonst. Wann hättest du Lust?
Werd heut Abend wahrscheinlich nochmal ne kurze Runde im Meilwald drehen.


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2011)

In Nürnberg fahren wir regelmäßig 1-2x die Woche abends. Müsstest halt mal rüber kommen


----------



## old_cube (14. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> In Nürnberg fahren wir regelmäßig 1-2x die Woche abends. Müsstest halt mal rüber kommen



Wo startet ihr denn?


----------



## Ketchyp (14. November 2011)

Hätte definitiv auch Lust, wird bei mir aber wohl erst ab Weihnachten rum gehen. Mal schaun.


----------



## Milan0 (14. November 2011)

Tiergarten oder Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein


----------



## old_cube (14. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Tiergarten oder Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein



Das ist ohne Auto von Erlangen aus eigentlich schon zu weit weg mit 25km. Mal schaun, ob ich mir mal von meiner Freundin das Auto leihen kann.


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. November 2011)

Ich fahr sicher nächste Woche mal abends!


----------



## old_cube (15. November 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ich fahr sicher nächste Woche mal abends!



Dann meld dich doch vorher mal.


----------



## Tom:-) (16. November 2011)

hat jemand bock heute zu fahren? start ca. 18.15?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_cube (16. November 2011)

Ich! Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Tom:-) (16. November 2011)

kommt drauf an wo wir fahren wollen. rathsberg -> dann am bürgermeistersteg
reichswald -> dann am obikreisel

was ist dir lieber?


----------



## old_cube (16. November 2011)

Mir vollkommen egal... Ist für mich beides die gleiche Entfernung


----------



## Tom:-) (16. November 2011)

ok, dann treffen wir uns um 18.15 am obikreisel. schicke dir eine PM mit fonnummer, falls was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## nodge (17. November 2011)

Wäre das nächste mal auch dabei


----------



## OldSchool (20. November 2011)

Normalerweise fahren am Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr einige Leute regelmäßig vom OBI Kreisel/Parkplatz eine Runde. Einfach mal dazu stoßen und mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## old_cube (21. November 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahren am Dienstag um 18.00 Uhr einige Leute regelmäßig vom OBI Kreisel/Parkplatz eine Runde. Einfach mal dazu stoßen und mit fahren.



Hört sich gut an. Werds diese Woche aber wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen. Ich Plan das mal für nächste Woche mit ein.

Grüße,

Michi


----------



## McSlow (21. November 2011)

wär auch mal dabei. morgen aber vermutlich nicht.
a propos: http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...nnenloher-forst-ging-glimpflich-aus-1.1666681  das wär ja, falls es stimmt fast bei den kalchtrails.

@mistertom: wenn du lust hast sag mal bescheid wenn du fährst ;-)


----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2011)

mi 23.11. 18:15 obikreisel. falls wer mit will.


----------



## Tom:-) (22. November 2011)

diese bombengeschichte ist bestimmt ein fake um die leute aus dem wald zu gruseln.


----------



## old_cube (22. November 2011)

Tom:-) schrieb:


> mi 23.11. 18:15 obikreisel. falls wer mit will.



Ich bin wieder dabei


----------



## lowfat (22. November 2011)

McSlow schrieb:


> wär auch mal dabei. morgen aber vermutlich nicht.
> a propos: http://www.nordbayern.de/nuernberge...nnenloher-forst-ging-glimpflich-aus-1.1666681  das wär ja, falls es stimmt fast bei den kalchtrails.
> 
> @mistertom: wenn du lust hast sag mal bescheid wenn du fährst ;-)


bis 1982 sind in dem Bereich noch Motocrossrennen (WM-Läufe) veranstaltet worden. Die Amerikaner sind bis 1993 durch den Forst gepflügt. Ich fahre auch schon seit 20 Jahren mit dem MTB durch den Forst und habe nicht einmal gehört, daß jemand zu Schaden gekommen wäre. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit in Erlangen im Straßenverkehr umzukommen halte ich für wesentlich höher, als im Reichswald. 
Zum Glück hatte das Landratsamt über die Finanzierung der ökologischen Ausgleichsmassnehmen der DB für den Ausbau der S-Bahnstrecke nach Fo jetzt genug Geld, das Wildpferdegehene zu erweitern und flächendeckend Warn- und Verbotsschilder aufzustellen. Hier regieren die Juristen, um sich rechtlich abzusichern. Eigentlich gehören die hübschen Warnschilder an die Haupverkehrsstraßen der Stadt


----------



## mistertom52070 (24. November 2011)

Ich würde morgen nachmittag eine kleine Runde drehen, bin aber durch Knieprobleme nicht mit Vollgas unterwegs. Würde ganz gern in Kalchreuth ne RUnde drehen wenn sich jemand auskennt. Morgen gegen 16.00 mit Licht.


----------



## fibm (28. November 2011)

Hi Milano, wurde mich gerne am Night Ride beteiligen. Hab seit kurzem eine Lampe mit 1000 Lumen und habe diese noch nie ausgeführt. Habt ihr einen festen Tag?
fibm


----------



## mistertom52070 (29. November 2011)

Morgen,

ich fahr heute nachmittag eine Runde zum Hetzles, ab 16.00 ca......


----------



## rebirth (6. Dezember 2011)

servus. fahrt ihr an den WE's auch mal abends?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (7. Dezember 2011)

Also am WE fahr ich dann doch lieber bei Tageslicht


----------



## old_cube (7. Dezember 2011)

Bin leider den Dezember kein einziges WE da. Sonst könnten wir gerne mal. Wobei das Wetter gerade ja leider nicht wirklich so optimal ist.


----------



## rebirth (7. Dezember 2011)

Am tag? Hmm.. Samstags auch? Was fahrt ihr so an hm, km, durchschnittstempo? 

Grüße


----------



## mistertom52070 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahr heute ab ca. 16.00 eine Runde Richtung Westen!


----------

